# My Screen Shots of Epson 8350 with Ambient Light



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

*My Screen Shots of Epson 8350 with Lights On*

Well now that I have my first projector and after countless hours of reading online to find the right one and from the help of you guys on the forums, its time i start lending a helping hand as well. My biggest concern for a projector was how it would perform with some lights on for sports. Well i've gone to the extreme and took multiple shots in all the different settings at different light levels. All settings on the projector are on default straight out of the box, Iris and everything is off. *All images are projected directly onto my wall.* The Image is from the beginning of the Bourne Identity. It is a night time scene, pretty dark on the fishing boat. So here goes. 

The first shots are with all of my 6 recessed 75watt Lights at full max on the dimmer, full bright.

Pics go as follows down left side:
Cinema
Natural
Living Room
Dynamic

Last long shot on right is dynamic just showing all the lights in the room.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

These next shots are all with the lights at 50%
Same order:
Cinema
Natural
Living Room
Dynamic


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha, got my first look at it just now with ambient natural light sneaking in through my white blinds and now its washed out hehe. Its barely keeping up in dynamic mode. Thats ok though as I won't have natural light in the basement.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the screenshots. An interesting comparison, even if it's under almost the worst possible lighting scenario, uncalibrated, and projected onto a wall never intended to be used as a screen.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup thats what i was going for, the worst possible conditions anyone could ever face with this projector. :T


----------

